# PSP Go is Dead



## SamAsh07 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sony Japan confirmed it has ceased production of the PSP Go and that all future sales will be limited to current stock. 

A Japanese report from Phileweb (translated by Andriasang) says the company has formally announced it is ending production of the digital-only handheld, confirming a rumor that surfaced yesterday from an alleged Sony Store employee. This will allow Sony to shift its focus to the NGP, which is expected to ship in at least one territory by the end of this year. 

The PSP Go first launched in 2009 for $250. IGN has contacted SCEA for a statement and will update this story if we hear back. [/p]

Source


----------



## Zorua (Apr 20, 2011)

It was bound to happen.
It did not sell well at all.


----------



## prowler (Apr 20, 2011)

I love my PSP Go.

Doesn't matter to me that they stopped production but oh well, HATERS ARE STILL GOING TO HATE


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 20, 2011)

Well yeah, there are many haters for the Go. I don't hate it, infact I'm thinking of getting myself one, just because it'll become a "rare" piece of Sony in 1-2 years


----------



## Yuan (Apr 20, 2011)

PSPGo is only a decent handheld with piracy. Otherwise you lose much of PSP's library, unfortunately.

And for God's sake, a digital distribution hardware supporting only Wireless B type is preposterous.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 20, 2011)

I'll buy one for a high LOW price! [/RE4merchant]

Seriously, it doesn't seem so bad, but I dread that it'll be terribly unconfortable for long sessions of Monster Hunter Portable :/

Might get one if they drop to 99€, though (still on a PSP1000! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## OmegaVesko (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah, I _totally_ didn't see this coming.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 20, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> I'll buy one for a high LOW price! [/RE4merchant]
> 
> Seriously, it doesn't seem so bad, but I dread that it'll be terribly unconfortable for long sessions of Monster Hunter Portable :/
> 
> ...


They are 89$ used at my local Gamestop. Seriously thinking about getting one.


----------



## Juanmatron (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 20, 2011)

its quite soon for it to shutdown. That comes as a surprise for me and a real failure for sony. Should have thought it thru better.


----------



## Law (Apr 20, 2011)

PSP GO is now a collectors edition item. Pick them up before the price skyrockets.


----------



## relminator (Apr 20, 2011)

Some people (like me) likes to have a tangible copy of their games and without UMD support, I really can't buy it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah, I'll definitely pick up one of these then.


----------



## hankchill (Apr 20, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> PSP GO is now a collectors edition item. Pick them up before the price skyrockets.



I doubt the price will skyrocket. Generally the price of garbage tends to decrease.

I had a PSP Go at one point.... I ended up returning it because it lasted like 2 hours maximum, was uncomfortable to hold, screen too small, non replacable tiny battery... yeah nothx.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't mind my Go. Since it got hacked though it's a better system due to the fact that you can play all the games that aren't on the store, like MegaMan Powered Up.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2011)

CFW PSP Go


----------



## Infinite Zero (Apr 20, 2011)

Here is your fate, PSPGo. You have done your purpose. 
Sony's new product must compensate for the Go's "failure."


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 20, 2011)

This isn't really a big surprise.
Just looking at its poor sales made its destiny.


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 20, 2011)

I liked the PSP Go, it was a new *Next * step on how you buy games. It wasn't the best of it's *Generation* but it wasn't the of the worst *Portable* created.


----------



## nathancnc (Apr 20, 2011)

Yuan said:
			
		

> And for God's sake, a digital distribution hardware supporting only Wireless B type is preposterous.



PSP Go has wireless G


----------



## NiGHtS (Apr 20, 2011)

I love my PSPGo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





my hands are small, the screen size is just fine and It's a fraction bigger than my iPhone so it's got awesome portability.

And right now playing FFIV on it is just SWEET! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Ofcourse to get the MOST out of it I have to do go down the CFW route and all.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2011)

About time too. It was horrible. My friend was always complaining about it, then "accidentally" stepped on it :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2011)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> I liked the PSP Go, it was a new *Next * step on how you buy games. It wasn't the best of it's *Generation* but it wasn't the of the worst *Portable* created.


I c wut u did thar


----------



## thaddius (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm glad that someone hacked the GO so people could finally play their UMD games (legally backed-up, of course) on their GOs, something Sony said they would do and didn't.


----------



## ninditsu (Apr 20, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya I think it was NGP. the comment was awesome, unlike the PSP Go

also, I pretty much thought the PSP line was dead when dark alex left the scene.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm surprised it didn't happen sooner, all things considering.


----------



## Icealote (Apr 20, 2011)

There was a PSP go? huh...


----------



## lostdwarf (Apr 20, 2011)

Didnt they only just bring this out?  
Dont think I'll ever get a sony product again, psp games were poop afaic, the stick thing hurt me thumb anyway.
not a troll, more a goblin.  I would love a NGP but the psp was left to rot and so will this be, and possibly end up getting canned like the GO.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 20, 2011)

Good. I'm glad the trend didn't catch on.

I feel an odd sensation of satisfaction when I have my media stored on physical devices and I REALLY like jewelcases.

What's the point in collecting something you can't put on your shelves.

"Oi, look! This is mah collection of psp gamez!"

"Where?"

"In mah pocket"

"How many do you have?"

"Urr... *counts*"

Yuck.

Flash ftw! Down with digital distribution, down with optical discs!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 20, 2011)

Well this wasn't a shock. No one wanted to buy it and no one had high hopes for it to make it that far.
I might just pick one up since I know failed systems skyrocket and I am not going to miss that chance again.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yay, I won two bets after I read this.

Bets:

1. PSP GO was never as popular as the original and it would die soon
2. Sony only cares about making money and kinda forcing people to buy their new stuff(mostly)


----------



## machomuu (Apr 20, 2011)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> Yay, I won two bets after I read this.
> 
> Bets:
> 
> ...


Who would be stupid enough to bet against the first thing?


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 20, 2011)

AVGN should review the PSPgo.

I want to see him bash it so hard.


----------



## MrCooper (Apr 20, 2011)

The PSPGO is an alright product if you have the money(mostly because you can't buy used gaemz and all the ones online cost $40+) and the time to wait for things to download. I'm not really sure about this but if they had a softmod where I could just load ISOs and homebrew on to it and play I may consider getting one later in time. You have to remember that it also has 16GB of internal memory so you don't really have to worry about swapping cards and all that jazz. And now that it has died it should come cheap since the PSP-3K is like 100 USD now. 

I was actually expecting it to die sooner like within the first couple months and I'm a Sony fanboy


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 20, 2011)

I never saw the draw to an all digital handheld on crappy Internet. I personally think it looks poor and has a bad battery life.

I guess i give the PSPs alot of flack. 
I can see this being ok if you pirated everything. At least with a PSP 100X, 200X, 300X you could still borrow games from others. 

Hey im still on a 100X. I dont think i would ever upgrade to a Go, but  maybe a fully hackable 200X. I cant say im disappointed by this news either.


----------



## owls (Apr 20, 2011)

This makes me sad.


----------



## weiHe (Apr 20, 2011)

Hmm maybe it's a good time to upgrade.


----------



## Harsky (Apr 20, 2011)

Off topic question but I see several cheap PSP Go at my local store. Is it worth picking one up and installing CFW for ISOs or should I just stick with my original launch PSP? Is there any compatibility problems or will it run all ISOs?


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 20, 2011)

the major selling point for me with the go is the size ... then again that does come at a price 

it's not as if we didn't see this coming .... guess ill pick one up some day, i sort of feel like playing Loco Roco


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 20, 2011)

If Sony sold their digital product at a comparable price to used prices (sometimes even new!) I'm sure this would have went differently. 

The PSP GO has now been named the PSP GONE.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 20, 2011)

wasn't it dead when it was released


----------



## Zorua (Apr 20, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> wasn't it dead when it was released



It certainly was.

It never appealed to me at least.


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 20, 2011)

lostdwarf said:
			
		

> Didnt they only just bring this out?
> Dont think I'll ever get a sony product again, psp games were poop afaic, the stick thing hurt me thumb anyway.
> not a troll, more a goblin.  I would love a NGP but the psp was left to rot and so will this be, and possibly end up getting canned like the GO.



I would love to borrow your crystal ball please


----------



## Snailface (Apr 20, 2011)

It was initially a worthless system now made brilliant by perm cfw. Ownership will make you a believer.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 20, 2011)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> lostdwarf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concerning Sony yet again made the same mistake of not allowing backwards compatibly, I am reassured the NGP won't go far either


----------



## Zorua (Apr 20, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know it won't. It's a recycled piece of Sony garbage.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 20, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the features it packs are more than enough


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 20, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Features don't make a video game system.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 20, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right. First of all, they ditched the XMB. Secondly, it certainly isn't innovative. All they've done is made the PS3 portable or if you wanna look at it the other way, they've improved upon the graphics of the PSP.


----------



## Coto (Apr 20, 2011)

Nah- 

PSP games are exquisite, aiming to a better dedicated gameplay. I don´t think it´s the end here. Even as a retro gaming console is awesome. =p

Hell, how many can say "while in travel I was playing neogeo classics", or even PSX! 

=p 

However, I stand for >PSP 300X series. Once I saw a Go was like... nah, screen too small.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 20, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Lineup includes:
Uncharted
Litte Big Planet
Call Of Duty
Wipeout
Killzone
Dynasty Warriors
MGS

Combined with features that enhance gameplay like the motion sensors, touchscreen
And some extra features to use when your bored like media, internet(Which I think is gonna be great this time)

Im just having higher hopes for the NGP

Oh yeah ever though of the possibilities if NGP gets hacked?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2011)

Coto said:
			
		

> Nah-
> 
> PSP games are exquisite, aiming to a better dedicated gameplay. I don´t think it´s the end here. Even as a retro gaming console is awesome. =p
> 
> ...


Why, i quite like small screens myself, it makes for a nice pixle size ratio, though i suppose that would be an acquired taste.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 20, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-yawn- So they just took the same line-up from the PS3 and put it on there. That's not impressive, that's just lazy.
Then they added the same features they put on all their systems and ripped off Nintendo some more.
Yeah this system looks like it's going to go far


----------



## Zorua (Apr 20, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 20, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah??
Because those are the main franchises they use, and those are just the confirmed games.. there will be many more.
"Now what if I say that 90% of announced 3DS games are ports or remakes? The system cant go far"

Look at SFIV, its already on PC, PS3 and 360 people bought the same game for 3DS?Why?
They wanted to play it portable, they liked teh fact they can take the big games around with them and thats what the NGP will allow


----------



## Law (Apr 20, 2011)

Give up, Rockstar. You're wasting your time.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 20, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Yeah??
> Because those are the main franchises they use, and those are just the confirmed games.. there will be many more.
> "Now what if I say that 90% of announced 3DS games are ports or remakes? The system cant go far"
> 
> ...


I've already know how lazy the games on the 3DS are, but at the same time at least they are remakes of some of the best games of all time. The NGP doesn't have a single that makes it stand out, other than same shit Sony always features. How about Sony does something new for once instead of the same shit over and over again.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 20, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed. Most of the 3DS games are remakes but look at it this way: they are legends, Ocarina of Time being the most shining example. I don't want to insult you but the PS3 doesn't have games which are worthy of going down in history. Whereas, Nintendo, has had a brilliant past and even if they recycle their older franchises, people will play. Also, they have much more third party than Sony. That, I can guarantee you.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welp, lets look at the 3DS shall we?
Zelda
metroid
mario
-yawn- so they just took the same line-up from the wii and put it on there. That's not impressive, that's just lazy.
Then they added 3D.
Yeah this system looks like it's going to go far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh my, did i just copy you in regards to a different console, why, i do believe i have.
See, the same can be said of just about anything, and ultimately a system will only go as far as customer support will let it.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 20, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats just matter of your opinion, OoT yes its a great game but not in everybodys view.
Now look at the NGP, Uncharted was probably one of if not the best game on the PS3.. so thats good too but maybe not in everybodys view again.. same goes for other franchises

Nintendo milks Mario, Zelda, Metroid etc
Sony milks LBP, uncharted, gta etc

Also the line about PS3 not having great games is only your opinion because there are a very large amount of not great but lets say amazing games on the PS3


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 20, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really thinking you can throw my own words back at me? Nintendo at least is remaking games people want to see remade as well adding to them and improving them.
Sony on the other hand is just porting the same shit. Woooo~ So amazing! [/sarcasm]


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 20, 2011)

Aww I wanted to buy myself one...
Now its gonna be rare and people are gonna sell it for 250$.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 20, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I guess it's a matter of opinion but Nintendo certainly knows how to milk it's signature franchises better than Sony. Hence, it stands out and has become a part of video game history. Uncharted indeed is awesome but it isn't as great as Mario. It all comes down to innovation. Uncharted is a standard RPG but Mario is just plain innovation. You'll have to agree with me on this one. Innovation is what gives Nintendo franchises the replayability factor.


----------



## xist (Apr 20, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Uncharted indeed is awesome but it isn't as great as Mario. It all comes down to innovation.




No. It all comes down to opinion. You may lap up Mario and other Nintendo franchises, but plenty of other people don't. Don't tell other people that their opinion is incorrect because you're bordering on closet fanboy views.....besides commenting on a console which hasn't even got a release date or confirmed games is crazy.

The 3DS has thus far been a massive load of hype over delivery....where did Nintendo's innovation get them? Just recycled franchises with 3D bolted on. Lets wait and see what the NGP has to offer before damning it.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 20, 2011)

I like Uncharted. Just as much as I like Mario

Am I a freak?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Teehee, silly little cat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i never threw your own words back at you, it was a coincidence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and such narrow mindness, *sigh* if only people were smart enough to just play good games regardless of console.


----------



## Coto (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow another SQNY vs Nentendo thread. They´re unneeded now.

Sony develops their hardware better, Nintendo their software better with cheaper hardware, but both of them know their stuff.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 20, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Teehee, silly little cat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do realize I have ready played most of the games on PS3 that the NGP is offering?
I used to own the PS3 and honestly after playing most of the games such as LittleBigPlanet, I didn't see what made it so impressive. It was fun for the first few weeks, but after about 3 weeks, the game got old. 
I never played Uncharted, I want to, but I don't own the PS3, my brother does and I don't live there.
Call Of Duty, you played one you played them all.
Wipeout: I don't like racing game, not even Mario Kart...unless it's Mario Kart 64, that game was awesome!
Killzone: I don't really care for FPS's, so no hype there.
Dynasty Warriors: Honestly until recently I didn't get into them, I am playing them on the PS2 since my boyfriend loves them so much I decided to try them and they are fun.
MGS: Meh

I am not just some guy who doesn't try anything, but until Sony makes their system have something more promising, I am not getting my hopes up for it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why, no catboy, im not stalking you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how cute of you to outright defend your indignation for playstation.
Just sounds like you just haven't found the right game.
Then again Im a "Tales of" fanatic so


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 20, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Why, no catboy, im not stalking you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interestingly enough, I did find them, the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon games, those games could be on any system and I would still love them.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 20, 2011)

This website's reaction toward new video games or news of video game related products:

Remakes or a sequel announced for a PS3/PSP game
>> OMG, REHASH IT'S BEEN DONE BEFORE, NOBODY LIKES SONY. WHY WOULD ANYONE WANT TO PLAY THAT AGAIN, IT'S THE SAME THING BEFORE. THEY JUST RIPPED OFF NINTENDO, 0/10 DIE IN HELL SONY.

Remakes or a sequel announced for a Nintendo game
>> OMG, 10/10 SO GOOD NINTENDO DOES IT AGAIN, SO INNOVATIVE AND IMAGINATIVE. TOTALLY REFRESHING AND NEW. I CAN'T BELIEVE IT. TAKE ALL OF MY MONEY NINTENDO!


PSP Go is dead? Well, a clearance should convince people to pick it up then.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 20, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So true. Now do you see my point? Nintendo is so awesome!


----------



## machomuu (Apr 20, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DW series is on the PS3, 3DS, PS2, and Xbox 360 (not counting DW1, since it's officialy not a DW game).  Also, the MGS console games as of this year will have 2 of 4 of the main games (Twin Snakes and Snake Eater).  Just saying, I don't think they should be included.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I feel the same way about "Tales of" games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which unfortunatly prompted me to have all current gen consoles


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 20, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am kinda glad the Mystery Dungeon games are at least on the DS...well other than the WiiWare....bring them to America already!
Well I see no reason to derail this anymore, I said my point and I will leave it at that.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 20, 2011)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> This website's reaction toward new video games or news of video game related products:
> 
> Remakes or a sequel announced for a PS3/PSP game
> >> OMG, REHASH IT'S BEEN DONE BEFORE, NOBODY LIKES SONY. WHY WOULD ANYONE WANT TO PLAY THAT AGAIN, IT'S THE SAME THING BEFORE. THEY JUST RIPPED OFF NINTENDO, 0/10 DIE IN HELL SONY.
> ...


Pretty much.  Though I love remakes on any system.  I guess I'm a minorityin that case, but I _did_ buy Chrono Trigger DS and then later Final Fantasy Chronicles, so that should tell you something.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 20, 2011)

xist said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True that.

And I don't see anything the least bit innovative about Mario lately. To me it's the same thing, different label with added gimmicks. That's not innovative.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 20, 2011)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> xist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, I don't think it's innovative.  I would say it's creative from someone who's obviously eaten/smoked too many shrooms...but in a good way.


----------



## Arm73 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yuan said:
			
		

> PSPGo is only a decent handheld with piracy. Otherwise you lose much of PSP's library, unfortunately.
> 
> And for God's sake, a digital distribution hardware supporting only Wireless B type is preposterous.



I was thinking of getting one now, but what can I do with it ?
I mean like you say, it's only worth it with piracy, so is it easy to hack ?
I' d like to run some emulators, PSX games and homebrew, but I'm not too sure how/where to store all the games and applications.
But if there is an easy way to do it ( I am experienced, I just never cared for the PSP ) then I might get one, I like the design.


----------



## Law (Apr 20, 2011)

Giant spiked dildos in NSMB Wii edition. Innovation.


----------



## lenselijer (Apr 20, 2011)

instead of the xperia play i have a modded psp go, much better games


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 20, 2011)

Arm73 said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you manage to find a new one, it should be REALLY easy to hack, ive done this about a week ago


----------



## Jiggah (Apr 20, 2011)

If anyone hits on a deal, post up the info.  A clearance is bound to happen.  Apparently, the PSP-3000 bundle was on clearance at some Targets for $65.  I really want to pick a new PSP up.  A Go would be great.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 20, 2011)

Arm73 said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was going for $99 since Febuary in Staples  (Only in Canada though American Staples stores don't sell video games).


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 20, 2011)

No PSP model is really all that difficult to hack anymore. Except for the latest firmware, you can get either temporary hacks that have to be reapplied each time you shut down the system (really fast regardless), or there are permanent patches for one or two of the latest CFW's. The 16GB built in memory is phenomenal though, and if you like the size and feel, it's a must buy really.


----------



## wyndcrosser (Apr 20, 2011)

I picked up a PSPGo recently for $100 still in the box. It's a great system actually. If they stop doing new games in digital format, I can still always buy the game and iso it, and drag and drop the game to my handheld.

It's a great little console, minus the lack of battery % (fixed with dayviewer 7) and the volume buttons being at a weird location.

R.I.P. future PSPGo's.

Buy them now.... collectors.

Wynd


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 20, 2011)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> This website's reaction toward new video games or news of video game related products:
> 
> Remakes or a sequel announced for a PS3/PSP game
> >> OMG, REHASH IT'S BEEN DONE BEFORE, NOBODY LIKES SONY. WHY WOULD ANYONE WANT TO PLAY THAT AGAIN, IT'S THE SAME THING BEFORE. THEY JUST RIPPED OFF NINTENDO, 0/10 DIE IN HELL SONY.
> ...


Yeah but at least the games Nintendo is remaking are ones that were huge sellers in their hay day. Star Fox 64 and Zelda: Ocarina of Time are two of the biggest titles that fans have been wanting remade for 15 years and it's finally happening. These types of games aren't just any average games, they were some of the highest reviewed titles of all time originally. Will they hold the same value and enjoyable experiences that the originals had? For sure, it's been a long time for some people and even the younger generation will be able to truly experience and understand why people love those titles so much. I don't think they will get the same kinds of reviews as before, but whatever.

The difference is though, the games being ported to the NGP are fairly recent, not 15-20 year old classics, which is why people dislike the idea. Not to mention they aren't the types of games that sold a shit load of PS3 consoles either. On the same token, Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater didn't sell well on the Xbox and it deserves to sell on a recognized platform, something the Xbox wasn't at that time. Nintendo could probably remake Super Mario 64 with new graphics and stuff and it would sell like hot cakes, Sony couldn't remake any one of their own franchises and have it sell nearly as well because Sony's biggest franchises haven't transitioned well over to the PS3 and so they aren't as recognized.

People would shit bricks if Square Enix remade Final Fantasy 7 and 9 for the NGP though.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 20, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think that many people wanted a Starfox 64 remake,  Starfox maybe, but not 64, simply because there was really no reason for one.  Also, you're forgetting that if there's a remake that's been asked for more than any other, it's Final Fantasy VII; whether you like the game or not, it's a fact.  Now wouldn't it make sense to make an FFVII remake on the NGP?  Well, if they did that people would still complain.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 20, 2011)

I honestly never saw anything great on the PSP Go.
It has a smaller screen than a normal PSP and it's pretty uncomfortable to use. The analog is better than the PSP's but it's placed in a more uncomfortable place and the shoulder buttons are annoying to use because of the screen.

The only pro I see is not needing the UMDs to play.


----------



## .Chris (Apr 20, 2011)

They should have put a UMD slot.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 20, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What ports do we know? We don't know of any ports for the NGP, we hardly know of any games that are coming to it. They are labeled "Untitled" for a reason.

And I have to agree with machomuu, StarFox fans do not want a remake of 64 but a brand new installment all together.

And its not the fact that "Sony's biggest franchises haven't transitioned well over to the PS3". It's more of the fact that every generation they make new IPs and stop making old ones. Why do you think we haven't had a real Crash Bandicoot or Spyro the Dragon games on the PS2 or PS3? The ones that are made now are not made by Naughty Dog or Insomiac.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 20, 2011)

What is wrong with you people?

Anyone even remotely interested in purchasing an NGP ALREADY has a PSP. Backwards compatibility to the obselete medium that are UMD's is as necessary as a punch in the face and it would make the system twice as fat.

Forget about backwards compatibility and look on the bright sides. One of the many. Like an up to 2Ghz quad core CPU. Or a quad-core GPU. In a handheld. Or the capacitive screen. Or SIXAXIS.

Thinking that the NGP will not be a worthy competitor of the "aged" hardware that is the 3DS is wishful and cute, but at the same time pathetic.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 20, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> What is wrong with you people? *Do you want that list doublespaced?*
> 
> Anyone even remotely interested in purchasing an NGP ALREADY has a PSP. Backwards compatibility to the obselete medium that are UMD's is as necessary as a punch in the face and it would make the system twice as fat. *Not true. Thats why i hold on to my DS lite and not upgrade to a DSi
> *
> ...


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 20, 2011)

If you hold onto your Lite, (Like-a meeee) you won't play DSi-Ware. If you choose the DSi, you won't pay GBA games.

Sounds like Ninny didn't really play its cards well back then, but who complained? Back then, we believed that the buffed up system will spawn exclusive games... which it didn't.

But who points out that the DSi has... maybe 2-5 noteworthy games, all being DSiWare. Who'll say that the DSi has 0 commercially-sold cartridge games that don't suck.

Get a grip, guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The DSi was a "wasted chance", much like the PSP Go. Why didn't it die? No idea. It damn should've.

Besides, you put = between upgrade and sell the previous console.

Don't. Hold onto your console.

Problem solved.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 20, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Sounds like Ninny didn't really play its cards well back then, but who complained? Back then, we believed that the buffed up system will spawn exclusive games... which it didn't.


Thats because nintendo's slogan now is basically "youll still buy it"


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 20, 2011)

Agreed. I call it the "double game".

1. Shitty CPU? Make it double.
2. Shitty cameras? Make it double.
3. Shitty frequency/Flops per-CPU? Regrettably, make it double.
= 3DS.

They came up with it right after GBA-Era, lol.

...plus, Gimmick mode.

"When in doubt, add a gimmick to your outdated technology. People will pick it up as a display of genious and ingenuity when in fact, you're just saving money on the parts again".


----------



## Devin (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm definitely going to grab a Go on clearance. A GameStop refurbished one is $109.99s, so I'd just have to save up a good $10-15's to grab it. Even if to just replay Crisis Core, and play KH:BBS.



Spoiler



You can play downloaded ISOs, on a hacked PSPGo right?


----------



## Ikki (Apr 20, 2011)

Devin said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You can play downloaded ISOs, on a hacked PSPGo right?


Yeah, you can.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 20, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> "When in doubt, add a gimmick to your outdated technology. People will pick it up as a display of genious and ingenuity when in fact, you're just saving money on the parts again".


Have you ever heard or Yokoi's 'withered technology' mantra?


----------



## Devin (Apr 20, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Devin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That settles it. I'm going to grab one. I might get a better deal on Craigslist. (A perfectly working PSP 3000 was on there for $30's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Goli (Apr 20, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Devin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nowadays you don't even have to hack your PSP to play downloaded ISOs, as some people on _a certain website_ know of a way to sign the games and have them run in OFW.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 20, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll definitely pick up one of these then.
> You should really save up to something new. :/
> 
> QUOTE(Foxi4 @ Apr 20 2011, 08:39 AM) Good. I'm glad the trend didn't catch on.
> ...


The about the same here. Idk about down digital distribution all together tho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and the 3D actually add something new to the game other than more graphics!

(Stay back Guild stay back)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 20, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Yeah but at least the games Nintendo is remaking are ones that were huge sellers in their hay day. Star Fox 64 and Zelda: Ocarina of Time are two of the biggest titles that fans have been wanting remade for 15 years and it's finally happening. These types of games aren't just any average games, they were some of the highest reviewed titles of all time originally. Will they hold the same value and enjoyable experiences that the originals had? For sure, it's been a long time for some people and even the younger generation will be able to truly experience and understand why people love those titles so much. I don't think they will get the same kinds of reviews as before, but whatever.
> 
> The difference is though, the games being ported to the NGP are fairly recent, not 15-20 year old classics, which is why people dislike the idea. Not to mention they aren't the types of games that sold a shit load of PS3 consoles either. On the same token, Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater didn't sell well on the Xbox and it deserves to sell on a recognized platform, something the Xbox wasn't at that time. Nintendo could probably remake Super Mario 64 with new graphics and stuff and it would sell like hot cakes, Sony couldn't remake any one of their own franchises and have it sell nearly as well because Sony's biggest franchises haven't transitioned well over to the PS3 and so they aren't as recognized.
> 
> ...



lolSteam.

Seriously, digital distribution is the future. Yeah, sure, some people like to "collect" their games, but on the other hand, most people buy games to buy games. Plus digital distribution lets tons of smaller titles flourish. It's also quite convenient (it's usually just quicker to download the game than go out to a store and buy it), cheaper (some games will launch for like $10 less on Steam, and the sales get crazy), and it's just better than fumbling around with a bunch of discs. I don't feel my e-peen getting any larger because I bought a physical copy of a game compared to if I bought a digital copy.

And why are you bringing 3DS stuff into this thread? I'm not gonna even bite, it's like you're trying to derail the thread.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 20, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Agreed. I call it the "double game".
> 
> 1. Shitty CPU? Make it double.
> 2. Shitty cameras? Make it double.
> ...




Cause I'm not the one that brought it in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





It wasn't directed at you. I just thought you would still comment on it.

Hopefully I never will have to be force to digital distribution only.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 20, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Cause I'm not the one that brought it in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, definitely bringing up the 3DS. What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Law (Apr 20, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do yourself a huge favour and put him on your ignore list. It makes every thread 100 times better


----------



## Ikki (Apr 20, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you guys please not start with this for once?


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 20, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> Do yourself a huge favour and put him on your ignore list. It makes every thread 100 times better


This. Plus one million.

Seeing you two bitching with each other makes me want to punch something.

On topic then, I think the PSP Go is the perfect pirate device. It's not a bad deal.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 20, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> Do yourself a huge favour and put him on your ignore list. It makes every thread 100 times better



Lol, it does help. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah, back to the topic, it really only seems the Go haters are people who never owned one or never will. Hell, I used to think it was stupid. Then the price started going down (especially in used sales) and people who bought them actually said they were awesome (at least from a pirate's perspective). From what Go owners here have said, I think it's a worthy device.


----------



## Law (Apr 20, 2011)

and re: the whole "Sony games don't work well as remakes"

I'd love a Crash Bandicoot remake about as much as you'd love a Super Mario 64 Remake, except that I don't see the point of a Crash Bandicoot remake because I already played the hell out of the game and would rather play something new. That's not to say I wouldn't like and play the fuck out of a Crash Bandicoot remake, but that I realise things come to an end.

Remakes should never be needed, not even of Nintendo's "GOLD STANDARD" video games.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 20, 2011)

If you actually read the topic and stop hating on me you see where it came from.

Anyway I would never want digital distribution only device.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 20, 2011)

^ That. I feel discomfort when I'm forced to rely on someone else's server to store information on what I have and don't have. In the age of ze internetz, no information is 100% secure. My purchases may vanish at any time. Not only that, but if a given service is discontinued and I don't currently have my purchases on the system, I can wave goodbye to them.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 20, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> ^ That. I feel discomfort when I'm forced to rely on someone else's server to store information on what I have and don't have. In the age of ze internetz, no information is 100% secure. My purchases may vanish at any time. Not only that, but if a given service is discontinued and I don't currently have my purchases on the system, I can wave goodbye to them.



I can download a PSP game on my Go and not need an internet connection to keep playing it. It's not like you're playing it off their server, you're playing it off your device. Really, I don't see anything really "dangerous" about digital distribution when you could have easily just step on a physical copy of a game and snap it in half or have it scratched up after years of playing. At least when something goes wrong with my digitally distributed game I can redownload it or contact customer service for some type of help. It's not like Nintendo customer service will send you a new copy of Super Mario Galaxy because you accidentally stepped on your old copy.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 20, 2011)

Re-read what I wrote.

If I don't have a given game on "the Go" at the moment, I just don't - I can't insert it "on the go", I can't pull out a physical media device and jam it in. I gotta log on first and then I can re-up it.

If the service is discontinued, all my purchases go *poof*.

If the service gets hacked, which is entirely possible, my purchases go *poof*

I realize I don't play it off their server. The server stores my license information though. Without said informantion, there's no way in hell I can prove that I bought the game in the first place.

Seeing that every service before PSN and XBox Live eventually met its demise... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...and if your old media devices get "scratched", "damadged" or "broken in half", you clearly don't take good care of them. Tell that stuff to vinyl disc and Commdore tapes collectors.


----------



## xist (Apr 20, 2011)

Some games actually have been removed from the PSN in the past rendering purchases non-redownloadable (i can't remember the exact example but i do remember the furore on the Gamefaqs PSP board). The simple fact is that your purchases are never your own if it's digital and Sony get you cash but give you no guaranteed rights in return.

At least physical products have a measure of security.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 20, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Re-read what I wrote.
> 
> If I don't have a given game on "the Go" at the moment, I just don't - I can't insert it "on the go", I can't pull out a physical media device and jam it in. I gotta log on first and then I can re-up it.
> 
> ...



It's called preparation. Realizing if you're going somewhere to put a game on the system. Plus, most people who buy the system honestly since pirate for it so there's no issue of ownership.

Even if your "purchases" are gone, you'll still have the games. I can download 5 PSP games on my Go, switch the WiFi off, and never turn it on again. And to the best of my knowledge, those games will always be there.

You're thinking too much about "what ifs" and not what's actually happened so far. PSN and XBLA work fine. Steam works fine. Not many people who use digital distribution complain about it. It definitely has some cons but the pros are usually better.

Plus it's definitely possible for a game to just get damaged through no fault of your own. I owned a copy of Star Wars: Clone Wars for the Gamecube and I played that game so much that it eventually stopped working. I took good care of it and everything, it just stopped working. And people always have accidents or get their shit stolen or a bunch of other things. There's just as many "what ifs" for physical copies as there is for digital distribution.

I mean you have all the right to not want to use it because you enjoy physical media, but to say that digital distribution services should just roll over and die is pretty silly.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 20, 2011)

There is a possibility you accidentally deleting your games, but I guess that follow under "what ifs". 

Anyway while reading you post it made it seem (not saying you are) that physical media should just roll over and die. Which is what the psp go was design to do.

That not part of your point is it?


----------



## Jolan (Apr 20, 2011)

You know what would be a killer digital download service? Steam on NGP.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 20, 2011)

I suppose it's a simple difference in opinions.

In my future, I can go to a store, pick up a game and play it as soon as I open the box.

In your future, you have to set your PSP5 aside for 4 hours so that it has just about enough time to download Metal Gear Solid 8.

Broken or scratched discs can be replaced. When your download goes *poof*, it goes *poof* and you can't do jack about that. In 20 years time, I'll be able to get my retro games and you won't - PSN will be long gone by then, and if you think they'll keep 20 year old games on whetever follows, you're dead-wrong. Also, 5 games = not that much. I have a tendency to change the game I play every hour or two. I'd need to carry 20.

Epic:





Not epic at all:





You'd be quite suprised, but as far as I remember, the majority of gamers, especially ones who like retro games prefere physical storage devices over downloads.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 20, 2011)

If you build a console that by nature does not allow used games it WILL fail, PC excluded. If you build a console that does not support previous purchases (whether that be UMD or otherwise) it WILL fail. If you build a console these days that does not support backwards compatibility, it WILL fail.

Looks like the NGP is dead in the water before release.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 20, 2011)

I wouldn't be so sure that the NGP "will fail", as I stated before, whoever wants the NGP already has the PSP. That's not an issue - just don't sell your PSP, t'is all.


----------



## Oveneise (Apr 20, 2011)

The PSP Go was the worst thing Sony ever did, it was bound to fail. Even my Sony fanatic friend condemned the thing.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 20, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> If you build a console that by nature does not allow used games it WILL fail, PC excluded. If you build a console that does not support previous purchases (whether that be UMD or otherwise) it WILL fail. If you build a console these days that does not support backwards compatibility, it WILL fail.
> 
> Looks like the NGP is dead in the water before release.



I never really saw backwards compatibility as necessary on a system. I buy a new system to play new games, not play old ones. Plus I don't really sell off my systems so I always have the last generation one anyway.

Plus the NGP isn't digital only, it's letting you go physical or digital.

Odds are current PSN purchases will also be able to be transferred to your next generation device.

As per physical vs. digital, I never saw the appeal of having a big shelf of games. It just takes up more room and I honestly am not one for showing off. I'd rather show off in the games themselves than show off that I own the game. Plus if distribution services stay consistent, for all we know the PSN could evolve 20 years from now and still keep the same accounts, users, and information from now.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 20, 2011)

Backwards compatibility is really a awesome thing to have tho. 



			
				TwinRetro said:
			
		

> If you build a console that by nature does not allow used games it WILL fail, PC excluded. If you build a console that does not support previous purchases (whether that be UMD or otherwise) it WILL fail. If you build a console these days that does not support backwards compatibility, it WILL fail.
> 
> Looks like the NGP is dead in the water before release.


How about the people who never own a psp or the people who are willing to over look that?

I'm sure it wouldn't fail for them.

Just that I feel if NGP was only digital download only then it would fail.
I just whether have digital as a option.  

Couldn't Onlive service technically work with any gaming device?


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 20, 2011)

This was a genuine shock to me. I didn't realise the PSP Go was still around. I thought it brained itself on the hospital floor the moment it slithered from the womb. I can only speak for my local area but the PSP Go never lived, never mind died. In my local store they sold about 350 other variations of handhelds (other PSP models, the DS range, etc) for every one PSP Go sold. That's pretty piss poor.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 20, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Epic:


Holy shit on a pogostick.


----------



## Yuan (Apr 20, 2011)

nathancnc said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it doesn't.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 20, 2011)

Yuan said:
			
		

> nathancnc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Correct, it only sports Wireless B.


----------



## Yuan (Apr 20, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really didn't understand why didn't sony put wireless g in it. Even DSi has it, and a wireless g chip should be cheap as hell.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 20, 2011)

Yuan said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Charge more for crappy hardware? sounds like a winning plan to me.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 20, 2011)

Maybe it's a good thing it does.

You get to finish breakfast, have a cup-a-tea and go out with your girlfriend on a nice date before your pacman clone downloads from the mini's.

Get it? GIRLFRIEND! Remember what these were? Sony equipped it with a slow Wi-Fi module to preserve natural reproductive functions of the users.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I really didn't understand why didn't sony put wireless g in it. Even DSi has it, and a wireless g chip should be cheap as hell.



That difference is probably nullified by having EVERYTHING ELSE better than it is in the DSi.

Including the cam. It's better NOT to have one than to have the DSi one and go through the inevitable let-down of using it.


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 20, 2011)

Jolan said:
			
		

> You know what would be a killer digital download service? Steam on NGP.


You sir have read my mind.


----------



## Splych (Apr 20, 2011)

ah crap ,
i must buy one soon .
hopefully they'll be on sale or something .


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 20, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> If you build a console that by nature does not allow used games it WILL fail, PC excluded. If you build a console that does not support previous purchases (whether that be UMD or otherwise) it WILL fail. If you build a console these days that does not support backwards compatibility, it WILL fail.
> 
> Looks like the NGP is dead in the water before release.


The 360 isn't backwards compatible with all Xbox games and it's certainly wasn't dead on arrival so not everyone is going to care for support for backwards comparability. And like others have said, if its such a problem then you shouldn't sell the system in the first place.


----------



## Snailface (Apr 20, 2011)

I predict the Pspgo will be remembered fondly much like the GBAmicro, but it will take time. I love mine.


----------



## YayMii (Apr 20, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> The PSP Go was the worst thing Sony ever did, it was bound to fail. Even my Sony fanatic friend condemned the thing.


I disagree. The worst thing Sony did was betray Nintendo. Sure, that betrayal spawned the original PlayStation, but I bet Sony could've been much better if they didn't backstab their now-ex-partners in the back.

And..well this is a hard decision. Picking up one of these, or Portal 2?


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 21, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Oveneise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was Nintendo who backed out of that deal?


----------



## YayMii (Apr 21, 2011)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They only backed out because the deal was complete BS. I think Sony only made the PlayStation out of pure anger (or disappointment).


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 21, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They actually backed out because Phillips made a more superior sound chip. Then Sony sued because Nintendo breached their contract.


----------



## xist (Apr 21, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> I disagree. The worst thing Sony did was betray Nintendo. Sure, that betrayal spawned the original PlayStation, but I bet Sony could've been much better if they didn't backstab their now-ex-partners in the back.
> 
> Err, yeah Backstabbers!!! Down with whichever company pulled that one...
> 
> ...


----------



## Law (Apr 21, 2011)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You say that as though you researched it. Nintendo fans don't research things, get out of this forum you heathen.


----------



## YayMii (Apr 21, 2011)

Wait, I heard something else. My original statement about the backstabbing may be incorrect. What I heard was that the contract had something about Sony claiming the possession of most of Nintendo (or its revenue) after the deal would've gone through, while someone found that in the contract and thus opted to switch to Phillips.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 21, 2011)

Didn't acknowledge it was even alive...


----------



## YayMii (Apr 21, 2011)

Found the source of the "backstabbing" info.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Their original agreement with Sony from 1988 granted Sony the right to license all CD-based games for the system. And so, Sony quietly did, and announced the system at the Summer CES (Consumer Electronics Show) of 1991 in Chicago, proclaiming that they intended to broadly license it to the whole software industry. Nintendo CEO, Hiroshi Yamauchi, had no intention of losing control over this process and so he went and made an agreement with Sony's rival, Philips, to produce the system instead.


Not as severe as I perceived it earlier, but it's still backstabbing nonetheless. (The superior hardware was an incentive to switch, but not the motive)


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 21, 2011)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must have missed that whole thing by Sony about Metal Gear Solid 4 being ported to the NGP. That isn't an old game, and it isn't even a legendary title in terms of popularity.

And we all know how well new Star Fox games have turned out in recent years. People hated Star Fox Adventures, I thought it was a fun as hell game and something new coming from what we had prior, but Command and Assault were both absolutely terrible. I'd sooner play the originals remade over another piece of shit that was either of those games. You know that saying 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it'? Yeah, that's why people like some games remade, because it was so good that updating it without completely changing the game makes it worth playing again. If you don't want to play great games like Ocarina of Time and Star Fox 64, go buy an NGP and once again enjoy not getting any games from both 1st and 3rd party developers because it will be out way too late and will turn out to be as much of a flop as the PSP was. I stopped playing my PSP because the games suck and there hasn't been anything worth playing in ages. At least the DS has had great games and is still getting new titles despite the 3DS being out, Sony basically abandoned the PSP well over a year ago because they know it was a colossal failure. Sony will have a hard time selling a new portable if it costs more then the 3DS at launch, no one with a right mind is going to piss away more then 300 dollars for a device at launch that has very little announced as being launch titles.

Seems like some of you fanboys don't understand the fact that good games and recognized IP's continue on. Why would Nintendo completely dump their mascots and top selling franchises in favor of new ones? That's the problem with Sony and Microsoft, they have no recognized characters and gaming franchises. Spyro and Crash Bandicoot aren't even Sony exclusive IP's anymore, they haven't been for a long time, not to mention they are sub par franchises that got milked to death on the PS1 and PS2 much like Sony did with Jak and Daxter. Microsoft did as much of milking Halo as Nintendo has done of the Mario franchise, but at least it still remains good for the most part after 25 bloody years.


----------



## Yuan (Apr 21, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is not a exact deluxe hardware. And having access to better speeds of G protocol, would only give benefits to a digital distribution only handheld.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 21, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> You must have missed that whole thing by Sony about Metal Gear Solid 4 being ported to the NGP. That isn't an old game, and it isn't even a legendary title in terms of popularity.
> 
> It was "ported" as a tech demo, there's no announcement on whether it'll be an actual release.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't say Microsoft milked Halo nearly as much as Nintendo did for Mario. There's been 6 Halo games since 2001 (Halo, Halo 2, Halo 3, Halo ODST, Halo Reach, and Halo Wars). There's been a bagillion Mario games since Mario came out and probably many, many more Mario games than Halo games since 2001. And to be fair, there are A LOT of shitty Mario games.

Spyro and Crash just became shitty once they left the PSX. I thought it was a stupid choice to ditch the IP altogether.

You also act as though every video game character that doesn't have a Nintendo tag on it is bad.


----------



## relminator (Apr 21, 2011)

10 years from now:

Psp Go craps out = Bye bye 16g worth of PSP games
Pps 3K craps out = Buy another used PSP 3k and still enjoy your games.


----------



## Invisible Man (Apr 21, 2011)

Assuming Sony maintains their PSP service on MediaGo (which they probably will since the NGP supports PSP games and PS3 supports a subset of PSP games) and to not piss off current PSP users. Then all you would have to do is re-download the games. Plus buying games from the PSStore allows you to use the game on 5 devices at a time.

Even if you had 5 devices activated with your account and they broke then you can call up Sony and have your activation count reset.

Much better than Nintendo's policy whereby you lose your DS and you have to re-buy all your games.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 21, 2011)

relminator said:
			
		

> 10 years from now:
> 
> Psp Go craps out = Bye bye 16g worth of PSP games
> Pps 3K craps out = Buy another used PSP 3k and still enjoy your games.
> ...


I kind of like it here though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I'm not necessarily a Nintendo fan. I hold no loyalty to anyone.

As for your reply DSGamer, Guild pretty much said everything I was going to say.


----------



## relminator (Apr 21, 2011)

Invisible Man said:
			
		

> *Assuming *Sony maintains their PSP service on MediaGo (which they* probably* will since the NGP supports PSP games and PS3 supports a subset of PSP games) and to not piss off current PSP users. Then all you would have to do is re-download the games. Plus buying games from the PSStore allows you to use the game on 5 devices at a time.
> 
> Even if you had 5 devices activated with your account and they broke then you can call up Sony and have your activation count reset.
> 
> Much better than Nintendo's policy whereby you lose your DS and you have to re-buy all your games.



You assume too much. ;*)

I'm happy with my PSP 3k and buying a GO would be a waste of money.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 21, 2011)

relminator said:
			
		

> You assume too much. ;*)
> 
> I'm happy with my PSP 3k and buying a GO would be a waste of money.



You do realize most people who buy and enjoy their Go are people who just pirate games for it and aren't tied down to PSN restrictions? Even then, you also assume too much. Sony could keep their PSN up ten years from now. You could possibly just download the games from your computer onto your PSP from the network.


----------



## 431unknown (Apr 21, 2011)

If I can find one cheap enough I'll probably pick one up... I've been wanting one for awhile now any way just for the hell of it.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 21, 2011)

I never liked it to begin with.


----------



## YayMii (Apr 21, 2011)

I want to pick one up, but I also want Portal 2. I can't buy both, because I don't have enough money and because it's going to take a while until I get more money again.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I like how often you guys use the word "could" in reference to the Online services, as if any other enterprises of any other company lasted long enough to support old cutomers. PSN, WFC and XBox Live aren't the first ones y'know - many, many died before them, DreamArena, XBAND, XBox Live "1.0" (as far as I know, older XBox'es are no longer supported by the XBox Live framework) not to look too far.

Your precious online content will be unavailable to you at some point, which will essentially mean that you bought a game for a fixed ammount of time instead of buying it and having it forever and ever until your bones rot.


----------



## Invisible Man (Apr 21, 2011)

@relminator: Even if they don't keep the PSStore up it would be easy enough to write a homebrew to backup flash2:/act.dat.

All the other required files can be accessed directly from the memory stick and internal storage (LICENSE folder and game EBOOTs). So if you need them on another PSP just copy flash2:/act.dat and the other files back over and you have all your legitimate games back and playable on OFW.

The homebrew wouldn't even require kernel mode privileges so it could run on any currently released official PSP firmware.

... but I can't see Sony removing the PSStore for a good while since there would be a lot of legal problems seeing as how people have paid for the content and have a right to be able to use said content.

Also Sony allows PS1 and minis to be used on PS3 and PSP with only a single purchase. Same would probably hold true for the NGP with all current PSP purchases being playable on the NGP without re-purchase. As opposed to UMDs which can't be directly used and also only have a small chance of a redemption program being available.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd say the PSP Go failed as bad as the virtual boy.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 21, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> I'd say the PSP Go failed as bad as the virtual boy.


Difference is the Virtual Boy is worth more now than the PSPgo will ever be for several reasons
1. It was it's own console and not another iteration of a current console.
2. It had it's own exclusive games that are almost as hard to find as it is.
3. AVGN did a video about it
4. It's Nintendo, I'm not trying to suggest Nintendo is better than Sony, but it's Nintendo
and probably other reasons as well.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Apr 21, 2011)

It was about time they decided to stop producing this piece of garbage.


----------



## Snailface (Apr 21, 2011)

There is a new poll on the PSPgo's awesomeness/suckiness if anybody's interested.

PSPgo Poll


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 21, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> TheDarkSeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edit: The PSP Go failed as bad as the N-gage.
????????????????????????
???????????????????????
?????????????????????
????????????????????
_The fail whale is in da house!_


----------



## dgwillia (Apr 21, 2011)

Screw you guys, i love my PSP GO. (I didnt pay for it though)


----------



## TheYummyKenshin (Apr 21, 2011)

PSP Go was doomed to failed from the moment Sony failed to get the rights to distribute all their games digitally.  How can you claim the PSP Go as a viable upgrade to the PSP when you have a major game (Kingdom Hearts: BBS) not playable on it?


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 21, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> 3. AVGN did a video about it


because AVGN making a video of something suddenly makes that item more valuable


----------



## Jugarina (Apr 21, 2011)

Glad It has officially failed, now I won't have to reply back anymore to the Go fan-boys saying the go is way better then the earlier models when I gave other people sound advice.


----------



## klim28 (Apr 21, 2011)

Had the PSP1000, PSP2000, and PSP3000. Never had the PSPGo. Never liked it so yeah. RIP PSPGo whatever


----------



## machomuu (Apr 21, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In this case it does due to the fact that more people desire it, and thus more people obtain it, and thus it becomes rarer and more valuable.  Plus AVGN's a pretty popular person on the internet and thus it's no doubt that enthusiasts and collectors saw his video.


----------



## dsfanatic5 (Apr 21, 2011)

Once it got hacked, the PSP Go went from a joke, to perhaps the coolest handheld for emulation.  I bought 3 systems from my work when the price dropped, and my discount made them around $77.00 (US) each.  We went from having around 15 used systems to only a couple within a month.

Having perfect NeoGeo, CPS1-2, and most major emus is amazing, and the internal storage is very convenient.  I love my PSP Gos........ R.I.P.


----------



## papavader (Apr 21, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> I love my PSP Go.
> 
> Doesn't matter to me that they stopped production but oh well, HATERS ARE STILL GOING TO HATE


And lovers are still going to love. Your point is...  ?






Trite memes aside, this was doomed to fail. Sony did everything wrong with this. Why they alienated the bulk of their potential customers is beyond me. Then again, Sony's gaming division had some really bad decisions in recent years.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 21, 2011)

I have grown to LOVE my Go. Monster Hunter = very comfy.

16 GB internal storage = GODLY.

I suggest people buy one now, the price is bound to go up for hackable models.


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 21, 2011)

And yet they make the Xperia play which is pretty much the same thing except with a phone.  
Plus, I don't know if the PSP Go was ever hacked or not, but if so it would have helped sales.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 21, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> I have grown to LOVE my Go. Monster Hunter = very comfy.
> 
> 16 GB internal storage = GODLY.
> 
> I suggest people buy one now, the price is bound to go up for hackable models.


I'm thinking about getting either a go or a 2000.  I mean, I would get a Go if I had money, but I don't feel like wasting extra cash on something I don't really need.


----------



## Arwen20 (Apr 21, 2011)

I can't say I'm surprised, I only purchased one because I got a good deal on a used one. I have enjoyed my psp go, but if a good trade-in offer is available when the NGP comes out I may consider upgrading.


----------



## SS4 (Apr 21, 2011)

The concept was good, but it was so poorly implemented. 

In my case the thing that appeals me the most about flash cart is to be able to store my game library on a computer HD and load multiple games on my gaming device at once without switching CD, cassette or whatever.

Give me low costing game and the ability to transfer them wherever I want And i wont need to pirate anything anymore. I always buy games in bargain bin for my older systems. So the low price of used game/older game with the convenience of a flashcart would be perfect and would actually reduce piracy alot instead of those useless AP that waste money and increase game price and also hinder legal customers when poorly done.


----------



## jerome27 (Apr 21, 2011)

The PSP in general has been dead for a long time. Its a complete disaster in the west. They couldn't sell PSP software if they gave it away for free. Hardware might move, but software sales were never there. (Unless you live in Japan and you like Monster Hunter.)

PSP Go was a joke and it helped kill the PSP line. This is why they're not calling NGP PSP2. Sure it still carries the playstation brand, but its not going to be called Playstation Portable. That brand is dead and burried.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 21, 2011)

jerome27 said:
			
		

> They couldn't *sell *PSP software if they gave it away* for free*.



Well, isn't that a bit obvious.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 21, 2011)

jerome27 said:
			
		

> The PSP in general has been dead for a long time. Its a complete disaster in the west. They couldn't sell PSP software if they gave it away for free. Hardware might move, but software sales were never there. (Unless you live in Japan and you like Monster Hunter.)
> 
> PSP Go was a joke and it helped kill the PSP line. This is why they're not calling NGP PSP2. Sure it still carries the playstation brand, but its not going to be called Playstation Portable. That brand is dead and burried.


NGP is just a code name

they will give it a proper name (PSP2) @ E3


----------



## GentleFist (Apr 21, 2011)

lol requiescat in pace psp go

i saw it in the shop for 130 euros and had to laugh because noone bought it
next week i saw it for 70 euros xD
psp go for 70 euros looool

they really sucked


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 21, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FYI, a Go would run you less than a 2000 + 8 GB memory stick.

Twice the memory... the only reason you should want a 2000 is for better PSX support through Pops (which will be coming for 6.20/6.35 any day now...).

Even so the PSX on 6.35 is great as is. the ONLY game I couldn't get working was Revelationsersona. All of my other eboots (Chrono Trigger, FF 4,5,6,7,8,9, Brave Fencer Musashi, Parasite Eve, Persona 2: Innocent Sin, Persona 2: Eternal Punishment (ENG), etc.) worked fine.


----------



## Znip (Apr 21, 2011)

Unlike most people I actually bought the PSP GO at launch.
Back then I used to travel about 2 hours to and from work so having a small handheld was a plus. 

It's a shame that they never really got the digital download started.. or the 'UMD conversion' for that matter..
At least now I can rip and play my own games, I still love the GO, internal storage is awesome, display is sharp and I like the design. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





All these PSP GO haters.. lol.. jumping the bandwagon now and buying it because it has 'custom firmware'.


----------



## person66 (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't mind my go, although I have to agree, if it wasn't for it being hacked, I would probably never use it. Also, I just realized it recently got a scratch on the screen


----------



## Chubbo1793 (Apr 21, 2011)

I could see why they didn't sell well. That'd be a pain in the butt to use and get games. Sony needs to stop being so greedy and making proprietary parts that people have to buy from them. I probably won't ever get one because there's no need for me to.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 21, 2011)

From now on I guess it will be referred to in the past tense as the PSP Went.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 21, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> From now on I guess it will be referred to in the past tense as the PSP Went.


Lol, or PSP Go(ne)


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 21, 2011)

the Go was doomed from the start

new design yet old hardware / it didn't appeal to everyone but its not as if it was completely doomed - or most of us here have said 'failed" 

the Go failed in many aspects, expensive, limited, small value for money (kind of) , but it was the first of its kind to utilize downloadable content + safely (till recently that is the whole CFW and all), and it was a proper portable* handheld (*proper in the sense of size that is)

the UMD system isn't practical either, battery dies, costly, etc etc. But considering the level of detail of the games you are playing THROUGH a handheld then Sony more or less have done something here with the PSP - yet the GO was just at the wrong place at the wrong time 

*can't wait for someone to quote this and say: SONY FANBOY!!!!*

for the record im not; im just saying, what we have here was actually quite a good handheld - would have been perfect if it had a proper library of games.




			
				SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 21, 2011)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> *can't wait for someone to quote this and say: SONY FANBOY!!!!*


SONY FANBOY!!!!

There I guess that'll make you happy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We should organize a world-wide _global_ Funeral for PSP GO. (PlayStation Portable Got Owned)


----------



## prowler (Apr 21, 2011)

Most of the people complaining about the PSP Go not being able to play UMDs obviously haven't experienced playing a game on UMD.
It's slow, battery goes down faster, loud ass noise and a pain.
Most games now have data install but why should I buy £20 8GB memory card just so I can play a game (that I also bought) faster?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 21, 2011)

Hardly surprising.

Still, it would make a kick ass console when modded with custom firmware. I mean c'mon, no UMD drive and 16GB of memory? Perfect for storing 1GB games like Dissidia or The 3rd Birthday.

It's a shame they made it so damn hard to mod


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 21, 2011)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> It's a shame they made it so damn hard to mod



To the contrary, people say it's quite easy to mod. Even then, I'd still get the system just for 16GB of internal storage, cheaper external storage, and the size (it's a handheld that's actually pocket-sized).


----------



## Zorua (Apr 21, 2011)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> Hardly surprising.
> 
> Still, it would make a kick ass console when modded with custom firmware. I mean c'mon, no UMD drive and 16GB of memory? Perfect for storing 1GB games like Dissidia or The 3rd Birthday.
> 
> It's a shame they made it so damn hard to mod



The 'hard to mod' story is history now.
Looks like you haven't been following the PSP scene at all.
There are many custom firmwares for it now.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 21, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> ZAFDeltaForce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no such thing!


----------



## altorn (Apr 21, 2011)

actually, my Go is actually only 2x thicker than my Ipod touch 4g. so it's quite pocket sized not like my DS Lite.

anyway, i've always thought PSPs always should go together with hacking. Go or not. lol
I've been actually playing with my Go more than my 3DS because of the fun games that came out recently.

I had a PSP2000 and Crisis core UMD, very very very slow. Data install? No thanks. Either download, or ISO.

The only problem i have is that most digital games cost as much as UMD games. What the hell? We dont pay for packaging/UMD. Why charge the same price??

But yeah, i love my go.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 21, 2011)

Well seeing as my brother sold ours soon after launch due to lack of good games I may pick one up now that the library's bigger and better.  Plus, it has FFIV the complete collection


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 21, 2011)

Apparently the Go is only being discontinued in Japan/Europe; it's still in production in the US:


Despite it being phased out in Japan (and Europe, it would seem), the PSP Go will continue to live on in North America for the time being.

After being unclear on the subject earlier this week, Sony Computer Entertainment America has issued a statement saying it will be "continuing production of PSP Go for North America." That contradicts what SCEJ said about the system's fate in Japan and what's reportedly been indicated by retailers in Europe.

It's a somewhat surprising decision -- Sony still has the PSP-3000 to keep the system afloat and the Go has been plagued since its launch in October 2009 by subpar support on PSN. The Go also carries a $70 premium over the UMD-based 3000, which retails for $129.99; after receiving an apparent price cut to $149.99 earlier this year, Sony rolled the price back to $199.99. 
[/p]

Source

EDIT: Oops, posted here.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Apr 22, 2011)

I''ve decided to buy a PSP, but I'm left with a decision... Hmmmm... $45 for a PSP (unsure of kind), or $80 for a GO?


----------



## SS4 (Apr 22, 2011)

pff, pocket size.... Just wear cargo and a DSI XL become pocket size.


----------



## Man18 (Apr 22, 2011)

I wouldnt mind it as long as i could do it up like the psp and use the memory card to dl games

most of the argument they had is the same for nintendo handhelds. not all accessories work for all games and the dsi doesnt play gba games locally ect.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 22, 2011)

Man18 said:
			
		

> I wouldnt mind it as long as i could do it up like the psp and use the memory card to dl games


The same games available to the 1000/2000/3000 via PSN work on the Go.

If you're talking about it being hacked, it is now (permanent CFW, too).


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 22, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda wish I hadn't bought a 3000 a few weeks ago.

Maybe I'll sell it and pick up a Go.


----------



## DrOctapu (Apr 22, 2011)

Like anyone didn't expect this. You know who's into all downloadable content? PC gamers.
Besides, PSN's really, really slow for game downloading. This was a stupid idea.
EDIT: Aww yeah, 500 posts.


----------



## azotyp (Apr 22, 2011)

Actually I liked the design. Rest in peace in failed handheld heaven.


----------



## nintendoom (Apr 22, 2011)

[sarcasm]Go!Go! PSP! Go!Go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 [/sarcasm]
Lol. PSP Go! is with Virtual Boy now!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 22, 2011)

not really....so far the PSP GO in the USA has been 

haa haa haa haa stayin' alive, stayin alive


----------



## ecko (Apr 22, 2011)

was expected and about damn time


----------



## Hanketsu7787 (Apr 22, 2011)

I MAY pick up a go  since it now has CFW. I did promise myself I wouldn't get 1 unless 1 of 2 things happened. 1. i could get all my umd games for free via PSN store or 2 I could hack it.


----------



## eggsample (Apr 23, 2011)

PSP is more for core gamers. Cores has more expectations and Go features doesn't match to them.
PSP GO Go gO go good bye.


----------



## GranolaBar (May 5, 2011)

I was about to buy one a week ago...well all's bad ends bad






RIP Playstation Portable Go
Born: 2009
Died: 2011

PRAISE THE DS!


----------



## codezer0 (May 16, 2011)

I don't know what they were thinking with regard to the PSP Go.

Having played both the phat and Slim PSP's, about the few niggles I had with using the device were that the analog 'nub' felt cheap, and that there was only one of them (instead of two to better suit the majority of games made for it).

It's like with the PSP go, it took that niggle, and made *everything else* about using the PSP worse to make that look good by comparison. The buttons and d-pad on the Go feel like something that should be on a cheap chinese knock-off copy of the handheld, but instead are put on one that cost(ed) another $100 above what a base PSP would cost. With it being download-only,  you were also at the mercy of Sony as to whether the games _YOU_ wanted to play were available, and because of the download model that Sony gloriously screwed up, there was no way to trade in games, or to take advantage of any deals. And with no way of transferring your own UMD games into digital versions for the PSP Go, you were basically being told to_ "Go f*ck yourself!"_

Finally, the fact that the PSP Go requires its own proprietary memory stick format compared to what was already being used with the regular PSP (for no apparent reason), just further cemented how stupid Sony's abortion of a handheld was.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> PSP GO is now a collectors edition item. Pick them up before the price skyrockets.


That would imply that the PSP Go was actually something people would want, much less PSP gamers.

The quandary for me is that, even at the highest point where I did want a PSP of some model or another, none of the games I specifically wanted for it were available for the PSP Go. So I'd have been spending _MORE_ money to be able to play _LESS_ games, at _HIGHER_ prices.


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 16, 2011)

I'm actually getting a second hand Go! because of the "CFW+Internal memory=win" formula


----------



## Schlupi (May 16, 2011)

@ Codezer0: You obviously know NOTHING to say things like that. You don't understand the consumer market at all...

@ ShinyLatios: Go for it! They are getting valuable and I am sure you'll enjoy it. I know I enjoy mine.


Sidenote: After playing DJ Max series since the first game, on my 1000, 2000, 3000, and Go, the Go's buttons are the most responsive and easiest to use. =) Black Square's Tour stands no chance against me now!


----------



## Midna (May 16, 2011)

SS4 said:
			
		

> pff, pocket size.... Just wear cargo and a DSI XL become pocket size.


When i wear my hoodie, my acer netbook is pocket sized.


----------



## codezer0 (May 21, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> @ Codezer0: You obviously know NOTHING to say things like that. You don't understand the consumer market at all...
> 
> @ ShinyLatios: Go for it! They are getting valuable and I am sure you'll enjoy it. I know I enjoy mine.
> 
> ...


Excuse me?

The thing was (still is) more expensive than the standard PSP.

Because it's download-only, you can't take advantage of being able to borrow, trade, or take advantage of used UMD game deals and movies on UMD (now that they finally got them at a decent price). It also means you're at Sony's mercy as to what games you can play on it. And in my case, none of the games that I at one point or another wanted a PSP _for_, are available for download.

The d-pad and action buttons on a Go are awful compared to the standard PSP. It literally feels like a chinese knock-off. And the shoulder buttons are so thin and tiny, and positioned in a way to guarantee hand cramps compared to any other handheld I've ever played.

Why in god's name would anyone want a PSP go? It failed by design... or was it simply _designed to fail_? Don't know, don't care.


----------

